

A porn site ranked first in Google Scholar - l4u
http://www.skimnote.com/a-porn-site-ranked-first-in-google-scholar/

======
ugh
How does Google Scholar work? Is there some algorithm guessing whether some
site contains scientific papers or is there some manually kept list of
sources? Or some other way?

(By the way, if your employer makes a fuss because of search results for a
innocent search term your employer is the problem, not missing NSFW warnings.)

~~~
abeppu
I was just wondering about how Google Scholar works the other day. It does
seem like they can't just have a manual list of sources, because in many
cases, it picks up papers from the websites of their authors, not just from
large sources like the ACM or the NIPS proceedings or whatever. But even if
you are able to pick out research papers when you crawl the whole web, and get
author/title/citation information out of them, how do you rank them? In
particular, they have citation links between papers -- but presumably any
paper can only cite to older papers, so papers form a DAG, where it seems like
PageRank shouldn't really work (because the most 'authoritative' papers would
end up being old ones).

~~~
jedbrown
PageRank already has some regularization (essentially epsilon of outgoing
links to everything). Also, papers don't form a DAG because people frequently
forward-cite or cross-cite (because authors and their friends often have
relevant work in various states of preparation/review).

------
SandB0x
At least the journal doesn't require a subscription.

------
mtodd
Seriously, who cares? So it's not what you're looking for... move on.

------
TotlolRon
Is it any good?

~~~
hugh3
I'd say it's lacking in originality and doesn't contribute anything
particularly new to the field. I doubt it will attract many citations. No
wonder they couldn't get it published in a decent journal.

(Narrowly avoided: a "seminal contribution" pun)

~~~
mtodd
Winner!

------
captaincrunch
Some peeps just need to be taught...

